# Deus Ex: Mankind Divided



## Akira (Apr 8, 2015)

ADAM JENSEN IS BACK BABY!!! Booyeah!!


> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided has been confirmed and will be launched on PS4, Xbox One and PC.
> 
> The sequel to Deus Ex: Human Revolution was unveiled via Game Informer's latest cover and Square's official Twitter account.
> 
> ...



This interactive reveal from Square Enix: twitch.tv/cantkillprogress, is very interesting. You can check it all out as it plays here: Overmental

Apparently Tomasz is a terrorist and "Only know my part" guy, involved in a bombing. Most likely a anti-augmentation group, sounds Czech, from the accent. The medication he's asking could be Neuropozyne, necessary drug for augs. But could he be a part of Juggernaut, the anti-Illumanati group? So many questions...

But I know that this looks badassingly awesome. Hopefully they're counting the events of Human Revolution in new instalment. Cant wait!!!!

Will update this as the stream progresses...

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2015/04/Deus-Ex-Mankind-Divided.jpg
*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2015/04/Deus-Ex-Zenith.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

These are all the decrypted files from #CantKillProgress...instagram videos, hard to make sense of. Someone will, obviously:

File_01 - *instagram.com/p/1JGimqKW1B
File_02 - *instagram.com/p/1JlbSjqWw6
File_03 - *instagram.com/p/1LoTkyqWwH
File_04 - *instagram.com/p/1MJpYLE77y
File_05 - *instagram.com/p/1MeZrZKW-S

- - - Updated - - -

We all asked for this...

*media1.gameinformer.com/filestorage/CommunityServer.Components.SiteFiles/imagefeed/featured/square-enix/deus-ex/mankind-divided/cover-982348/cover-reveal-spread.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Two important bits from the #CantKillProgress twitch stream(where plan of Tomasz's terrorist group is slowly unravelled):



Next one, Tomasz abuses his captors(who I think are actually Interpol, the "Good guys"):

Final Choice: The War continues.


- - - Updated - - -

Some more amazing pics:

*i.imgur.com/clOQzoz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pFn0GDL.jpg

And this BADASS gif from the upcoming trailer...

*abload.de/img/jens2kbuor.gif

A trailer had leaked too, but was removed quickly.

- - - Updated - - -

The GameInformer Coverage trailer(Yes, the end choice of DXHR is being taken into account, apparently-the 'canon' one):



HOLY BALLS BATMAN!!! THE HYPE. IS. REAL.

I had hoped the new trailer would eclipse the DXHR trailer and it did...those nano-shields are goddarned amazing.



Here's a description from Eidos Montreal:



> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided takes place in 2029, two years after the events of Human Revolution and the infamous ‘Aug Incident’ in Panchaea that resulted in the death of millions at the hands of those who had installed augmentations. This event has created a huge divide between those who have augmentations, and those who do not. Amongst this emotional turmoil are various factions looking to manipulate the public by twisting public opinion of augmentation to further their own agenda and hide the truth of what really happened.
> 
> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided also continues the story of Adam Jensen, a former biotech company security chief turned super-augmented, anti-terrorist agent playing by his own rules. Jensen has been empowered with all new augmentations, enabling him and the player a greater sense of self-control as they explore all new locations in-game. As social and political tensions reach a major turning point, Jensen and conspiracies surrounding the Illuminati continue toward an inevitable crossroads … and possibly, an epic showdown.



More to come...


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm yet to touch this series :/ haven't played any of them.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 8, 2015)

Much AMAZE  Cant wait for this.. Deus EX HR was awesome


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm yet to touch this series :/ haven't played any of them.



Likewise....Have this game in library for more than 2 years and yet I didn't played it.


----------



## KayKashyap (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool Finally!!! One of the best matured game!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2015)

Now I gotta play Deus Ex Human Revolution again and get all philosophical and sad.


----------



## Akira (Apr 8, 2015)

HOLY BALLS BATMAN!!! THE HYPE. IS. REAL.

I had hoped the new trailer would eclipse the DXHR trailer and it did...those nano-shields are goddarned amazing.





gameranand said:


> Likewise....Have this game in library for more than 2 years and yet I didn't played it.



You're missing out guys. Deus Ex-the original, was the first real PC game I played(before it was all Contra,Mario,Roadrash, Monster Truck Madness ). And it just got me hooked. So much complexity and such a thought provoking game...even now, I would say that Deus Ex is the best series of the decade. Yeah, better than half-life. If you want to play the original wait for a few more weeks because a HD mod is in progress...DeusEX:REVISION. With this, the original game becomes a lot more tolerable by today's standards.

DX: Invisible war, follow-up to the original was just meh. Ill recommend skipping it, because at this point, I don't think it even counts.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution is the prequel to the original game-and where you should really start. You'll be hooked by the time you complete the prologue, I guarantee it. The cinematic effect, the themes, the stealth and the action, it's all frikin badass.
And *the music*, what can I say about the music? Just watch the DX:HR trailer and I'll bet you get goosebumps.


> The game is set in 2027, 25 years before the first game and 45 years before the second game, at a time when multinational corporations have grown in power beyond the control of national governments. The game follows Adam Jensen, the newly hired security manager at Sarif Industries, a growing biotechnology firm. After terrorists brutally attack Sarif's Detroit-based headquarters, the mortally wounded Jensen is forced to undergo radical life-saving surgeries that replace large areas of his body with advanced prostheses and internal organ systems. Returning to work, he becomes embroiled in the global politics of the human enhancement movement in the search for those responsible for the attack. Central themes to the game are the rise of corporations in globalization, espionage, human survival, poverty, and the ethics of advancing humans with artificial replacements for body parts.



One thing, *if buying the game, make sure you get DX:HR DIRECTOR'S CUT*. It has changed bossfights, more guns, seamless DLC integration and a director's commentary that's really worth the money. Besides it's all really cheap right now($14 on bestbuy, hell I got it for $5 back in 2013): Steam Link.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes !!!!!!!!!!!

My fav series.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have played Dues Ex: Human Revolution. Its strengths were:

1. A vast environment with lots of interact-ability. You can just complete the missions, do side jobs, or look for interesting information about the characters in the game.

2. You can go guns blazing, or you can go stealth. You can go through the game without killing a single guy, except the bosses.
Of course, they'll have to be made unconscious or so. You can't just trespass whistling all the way... 

3. Good weapons range. Money system was there for purchases.

4. Characters used to talk well & interactively. So many multiple endings are there, including combinations of actions. Graphics were great.

5. And all this used to run on my laptop smoothly at 768p (Specs in my signature)! Its a smooth, almost bugless game, not the trash which Ubisoft, etc. makes.

6. Its a beautiful story, specially the videos of each of the multiple endings. There was China, USA, etc. of the future. Amazing it looked!! 

7. The characters are well made. There was this pilot girl who used to like Jensen, one IT guy who used to hate him, one girl who Adam loves, a boss who looks exact bit a boss is.


I'm getting this Dues Ex: Mankind divided game at any cost!

I will not go for Far Cry 5 or Ass-Ass-In Creed in any case, seeing what the companies did to their earlier iterations... I'll talk through my wallet. Simple.
They make trash compared to the Dues Ex series. Yes, there is DRM, but its not a DRM fanatic or unfinished game, which will take 6 additional GB in updates.

Of course, all this is based on the assumption that Dues Ex will remain the same, as the company is the same.


----------



## Akira (Apr 9, 2015)

Samarth 619 said:


> Of course, all this is based on the assumption that Dues Ex will remain the same, as the company is the same.



Not just Eidos Montreal, the entire development team is returning. Dean-Francois Dugas, Mary Demarle and thank god, *Michael McCann*, the music composer.

Hopefully, we'll see the return of all the previous characters. Eliza is confirmed, maybe Sarif,Pritchard,and Faridah too? Malik did get her own novel, _Deus Ex: Fallen Angel_.

_"It's not the end of the world, but you can see it from here."_ ~Eliza Cassan

*i.imgur.com/i22bRuP.jpg
_New Icarus, Anyone?_


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2015)

OK please help me out here. I haven't played a single game in the series and one the reason I didn't is because I like to play from beginning but the First game is unbearable on my eyes. Does it contribute to the story too much that I will miss or its OK if I skip that game.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 9, 2015)

Deus Ex Human Revolution is a prequel to the previous games. AFAIK...
So, you wont have any trouble getting into the story. I couldnt play the old games.. but i did play and loved Human Revolution. 

Just so you know : The game is totally not like what the trailers show it to be. Its a stealth based RPG with lots of decision making involved, but the results of the decisions are subtle, yet very profound.. and not in your face like in other recent games.

- - - Updated - - -

One question i have is :  I played the normal game. Now i bought the director's cut also. Is it worth playing the game in director's cut? The was too punishing for me to try and grundge through again without a lot of difference or new materials.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> OK please help me out here. I haven't played a single game in the series and one the reason I didn't is because I like to play from beginning but the First game is unbearable on my eyes. Does it contribute to the story too much that I will miss or its OK if I skip that game.



You said the same thing about San Andreas.

Play the first Deus Ex atleast.

[Step by step modding-guide]: Deus Ex! I spilled my drink! : gaming

Deus Ex: Revision


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> You said the same thing about San Andreas.



oh thats not something people ignore because of graphics  sad. Everyone must play this imo, but maybe it won't be fav for new gen gamers


----------



## Akira (Apr 10, 2015)

gameranand said:


> OK please help me out here. I haven't played a single game in the series and one the reason I didn't is because I like to play from beginning but the First game is unbearable on my eyes. Does it contribute to the story too much that I will miss or its OK if I skip that game.



Look..it's simple. The Deus Ex universe is divided this way(chronologically): 
-Deus Ex: Icarus Effect & Deus Ex: Fallen Angel(Sci-fi Novels)
-Deus Ex: The Fall(Android and PC)
-Deus Ex: Human Revolution(Set in 2027, start of the universe and Adam Jensen's story)
-Deus Ex: Mankind Divided(Just announced, will continue Jensen's story in 2029, 2 years after DXHR)
-Deus Ex(the Original game from 2000, set in 2052, start of JC Denton's story)
-Deus Ex: Invisible War(story of Alex D, set in 2072. The game came out in 2004)


I'll repeat what I said in an earlier post:
Deus Ex-the original, was the first real PC game I played(before it was all Contra,Mario,Roadrash, Monster Truck Madness ). And it just got me hooked. So much complexity and such a thought provoking game...even now, I would say that Deus Ex is the best series of the decade. Yeah, better than half-life. If you want to play the original wait for a few more weeks because a HD mod is in progress.

My advice for DX? Wait for a few weeks then check this link: DX:REVISION. I'll update the thread when the mod is out. New graphics, better music and smoother gameplay, but the plot remains the same. Size of the project is about 1.8GB, and best of all, it's completely FREE.

DX: Invisible war, follow-up to the original was just meh. It was the Batman and Robin to the series- ok, maybe not B&R, but Matrix 3. It was good in parts, I liked it lesser and lesser as I went through re-plays. It has many mistakes, and a let-down from the original. I'll recommend skipping it, because at this point, I don't think it even counts. Eidos Montreal are building a newer story.

Deus Ex:the Fall. You might have played this on android, or god-forbid,PC. If you haven't then *DON'T*. I was right, this is the Batman and Robin of the series. It was clear Square Enix wanted to make a quick buck on the smartphone-gaming business, so they desecrated one of their best IP's for it. It's just not good.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution is the prequel to the original game-and where you should really start. You'll be hooked by the time you complete the prologue, I guarantee it. The cinematic effect, the themes, the stealth and the action, it's all frikin badass.
And *the music*, what can I say about the music? Just *watch the DX:HR trailer* and I'll bet you get goosebumps.
The game is set in 2027, 25 years before the first game and 45 years before the second game, at a time when multinational corporations have grown in power beyond the control of national governments. The game follows Adam Jensen, the newly hired security manager at Sarif Industries, a growing biotechnology firm. After terrorists brutally attack Sarif's Detroit-based headquarters, the mortally wounded Jensen is forced to undergo radical life-saving surgeries that replace large areas of his body with advanced prostheses and internal organ systems. Returning to work, he becomes embroiled in the global politics of the human enhancement movement in the search for those responsible for the attack. Central themes to the game are the rise of corporations in globalization, espionage, human survival, poverty, and the ethics of advancing humans with artificial replacements for body parts.
One thing, if buying the game, *make sure you get DX:HR DIRECTOR'S CUT*. It has changed bossfights, more guns, seamless DLC integration and a director's commentary that's really worth the money.



Soumik said:


> Deus Ex Human Revolution is a prequel to the previous games. AFAIK...
> So, you wont have any trouble getting into the story. I couldnt play the old games.. but i did play and loved Human Revolution.
> 
> Just so you know : The game is totally not like what the trailers show it to be. Its a stealth based RPG with lots of decision making involved, but the results of the decisions are subtle, yet very profound.. and not in your face like in other recent games.
> ...



It's not exactly stealth-based. DXHR originally, was more rewarding to those who played silent assassin. Combat was not satisfactory, thanks to budget constraints(answer to all of HR's problems, they just didn't have the money and had to cut much of it out). Now hopefully Square Enix have gained their senses and told EMontreal to go nuts. Iam sure the new game will be *equally rewarding to stealth, action, and social skills*. 

As for Director's Cut, my suggestion is to wait till the game release nears, then pop it in and play through. Better boss-fights, Missing link DLC, Director's commentary, better optimised graphics. You'll be seriously pumped for DXMD. It's what I am gonna do 

New wallpaper...Angry Badass Jensen:
*game.wall404.com/wp-content/uploads/Game/DeusEx4/a/deus_ex_mankind_divided-adam_jensen-1920x1080.jpg
*game.wall404.com/wp-content/uploads/Game/DeusEx4/a/adam_jensen-in-deus_ex_mankind_divided-game-1920x1080.jpg

BoxArt:
*game.wall404.com/wp-content/uploads/Game/DeusEx4/a/deus_ex_mankind_divided-game-cover-wallpaper-1366x768.jpg


P.S: Did you guys know that DXHR had a whole level set in Bangalore? They had to cut it out, because they were out of capital to complete the level. They modified it into the chinese Hengsha city.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2015)

Akira said:


> *Michael McCann*, the music composer.



Icarus. One of the best OST and matches the game so perfectly.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

I own DC cut edition.

OK Got it, play Deus Ex HR DC and ignore everything else.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

I had played DE:HR and it was awesome game

the best part about Deus Ex is that a mission can be completed in 'N' no of possible ways and N could be any number u imagine 20,30...50 etc
there was an image of a level in HR which was explained very clearly about it...

so it is similar to Metal Gear Solid (Stealth or Action) your choice


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2015)

Reinstalled Deus Ex.

I am in the mood now.


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm excited like anything


----------



## Soumik (Apr 13, 2015)

Akira said:


> It's not exactly stealth-based. DXHR originally, was more rewarding to those who played silent assassin. Combat was not satisfactory, thanks to budget constraints(answer to all of HR's problems, they just didn't have the money and had to cut much of it out). Now hopefully Square Enix have gained their senses and told EMontreal to go nuts. Iam sure the new game will be *equally rewarding to stealth, action, and social skills*.
> 
> As for Director's Cut, my suggestion is to wait till the game release nears, then pop it in and play through. Better boss-fights, Missing link DLC, Director's commentary, better optimised graphics. You'll be seriously pumped for DXMD. It's what I am gonna do
> 
> ...




Yeah thats what i felt. Direct combat was unforgivingly tough with little or no reward, to a point when i felt that the game is not meant to be played that way. The game gives you like... unlimited number of ways you can do a mission, depending on your augments... direct action being one of them... but it just wasnt rewarding enough to go gung ho. There were hardly any drops or ammo to justify the huge number of bullets needed to clear a level.  That 'silent assassin' type has so many variations in itself.. It was amazing.  It has amazing replay value too as so many doors will open for you just by tweaking different augmentations.

A layered Bangalore city!!! :O Boy they think too highly of our Indian cities!!! Good for us!  lol

I will play it again as Director's Cut as you said.. when the next game comes out. It would be perfect timing.. Thanks.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 13, 2015)

I am liking the lore of Deus Ex.

In the trailer you see that people with visible augmentations are treated as outcasts then 



Spoiler



cut back to 1st Deus Ex of JC Denton,we have nano augmentations.


----------



## Akira (Apr 15, 2015)

So Why do people get augmented in Deus Ex world anyway??



> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided is our latest cover story, and the Human Revolution sequel explores what Eidos Montrel dubs "the mechanical apartheid." The studio says that players can go into the game without any prior knowledge of the series. That may be, but it never hurts to have a little background knowledge. Today, we're going to explore what's at the core of the game's central conflict – augmentations.
> 
> The term (often shortened to "augs") are used to describe a wide array of technologically advanced implants in Deus Ex’s world. Their use is also quite polarizing. Knowing that, why on earth would anyone undergo such risky operations? The explanation is complicated and tragic.
> 
> ...


-via Gameinformer.

Basically why people get cosmetic surgeries and liposuctions. Only here, if you don't get augmented you won't get a job. Yeah.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2015)

must read for every Deus Ex fan: Deus Ex response to the new Call of Duty trailer


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2015)

sam said:


> must read for every Deus Ex fan: Deus Ex response to the new Call of Duty trailer



Yeah saw in on reddit.....Its hilarious. That cat meme just got me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 25, 2015)

sam said:


> must read for every Deus Ex fan: Deus Ex response to the new Call of Duty trailer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided – World Premiere Gameplay Demo


----------



## Akira (Oct 9, 2015)

The gameplay footage shows the new cover system, new energy system, Icarus Dash ability, remote hacking, charged weapons and weapon mods, among others. The UI interface in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided will be extensively customizable, more so than the one in Human Revolution, allowing players to alter both gameplay and aesthetics elements. Eidos Montreal also confirms the inclusion of a new game plus mode for the latest iteration in the Deus Ex franchise. The game will offer a balance between stealth and combat allowing the player to fully adapt their approach to their preference. Inventory management will be making a comeback, and so are choices and consequences, which will be greatly enhanced this time around.

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided will release for the PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC  on February 23, 2016. The title will use the new Dawn Engine and have support for DirectX 12 and AMD’s TressFX 3.0.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 9, 2015)

Waiting for this ..

Human revolution was awesome


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 18, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* Deus Ex: Mankind Divided delayed to August 2016


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 19, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Waiting for this ..
> 
> Human revolution was awesome



I had played this game for some hours and to be honest I didn't liked the mechanisms.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2016)

Awesome......Waiting for this. Human Revolution was just too good.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2016)




----------



## chimera201 (May 26, 2016)

Why are all publishers making live action videos now? Trying to appeal to mass market? Game trailers were about the rendered graphics.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 10, 2016)

New gameplay demo...

[YOUTUBE]I5acI46z9Y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 11, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Why are all publishers making live action videos now? Trying to appeal to mass market? Game trailers were about the rendered graphics.



True,i find them rather annoying too.Especially when it comes to a game like Deus ex-they should consider showing actual gameplay footage rather than pre-rendered/live-action scenes in these trailers.I've observed when a game tends to have too many live action videos for its trailers,the actual gameplay turns out to be kind of disappointing or boring.I really loved the original Deus Ex but didn't quite find the same level of innovation or depth in the gameplay of its sequels(including that of DE:human revolution)-lets hope that won't be the case with DE:MD and that it won't be as lackluster as its predecessor in the visuals department.


----------



## Akira (Jul 20, 2016)

If you place your pre-order in India via Games the Shop then you can be one of the three lucky customers to walk away with a Siberia 200 Gaming Headset as well as an official 'Adam Jensen' themed t-shirt.
The game is slated to release on 23rd August and aside from the prizes, each pre-order for Xbox One and PlayStation 4 will include an exclusive Deus Ex: Mankind Divided t-shirt. The Standard Edition of the game is available for INR 3,499 on the PS4 and Xbone, while it's priced at INR 999 for PC. The Steelbook Edition will set you back INR 3,999 on consoles and INR 1,999 on PC. The Collector's Edition is priced at INR 9,999 for PS4 and Xbone; PC players can pick up the Collector's Edition for INR 8,999.

*im.ziffdavisinternational.com/ign_in/screenshot/default/d-ex-md-po-fb-851x315-ind-v07_cjxq.jpg

To pre-order Deus Ex: Mankind Divided you can click here.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 20, 2016)

^ I don't see that offer for the PC Standard Edition


----------



## Akira (Jul 20, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> ^ I don't see that offer for the PC Standard Edition


Yeah, its not available for PC standard edition. Only on x1 and ps4 preorder.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


>



looks like an amazing tv show


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2016)

Lets hope game will also be amazing. I personally don't like Live action thingy for games.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Woo...

3 more weeks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

Akira said:


> Yeah, its not available for PC standard edition. Only on x1 and ps4 preorder.


Deus Ex – What’s in a Name?




Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (PC)

Pre-purchase Deus Ex: Mankind Divided on Stea
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (PC): Amazon.in: Video Game


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 3, 2016)

Started a non lethal only Human Revolution play.


----------



## Akira (Aug 3, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Started a non lethal only Human Revolution play.



There's a secret ending to the Missing Link DLC( in the Rifleman Bank Station, with the prisoners), see if you can find it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Akira said:


> There's a secret ending to the Missing Link DLC( in the Rifleman Bank Station, with the prisoners), see if you can find it.



Thanks...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Finally...



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zCdi7Iv.png



did a Pacifist run.

- - - Updated - - -



Akira said:


> There's a secret ending to the Missing Link DLC( in the Rifleman Bank Station, with the prisoners), see if you can find it.



Done.



Spoiler



saved both


----------



## Akira (Aug 16, 2016)

A quick official recap of DX: Human Revolution for those who havent played it, or just want a quick refresh of the game's plot. I'd still recommend actually playing the game. Here, the music is too loud, and the characters/twists might just end up confusing you.



I recommend this one instead. Top-notch editing.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Should have gotten the option to 



Spoiler



save the 2nd boss


.

But I did save 



Spoiler



Farida Malik


----------



## Akira (Aug 18, 2016)

The pre-load begins tomorrow. The game's out on Aug 23.


----------



## Akira (Aug 19, 2016)

The review embargo is lifted, and they all agree on one thing- buy the hell out of this game.

IGN: 9.2/10.
Polygon: 8.5/10.
Gamespot: 8/10.
Gamesradar: 4.5/5.

And a new difficulty game+ mode, check it out.
*i.redd.it/sg47rd7m0cgx.jpg


----------



## zapout (Aug 20, 2016)

What will be the download size of pc version?..looking forward to book one from Amzon.
Also, Amazon is selling steam version, right?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 20, 2016)

Preload size is 20GB.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2016)

So has anyone pre-ordered it? Available for a rather fair price of Rs. 999 on Amazon/FK (PC). FK  Amazon


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2016)

Akira said:


> So has anyone pre-ordered it? Available for a rather fair price of Rs. 999 on Amazon/FK (PC). FK  Amazon


Same price on Steam. I can see that many of my friends who are forum members have preordered it already.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 23, 2016)

This games uses Denuvo.

Crap.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> This games uses Denuvo.
> 
> Crap.


And it bothers you why. Game is pretty cheap for buying IIRC.


----------



## Akira (Aug 24, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> This games uses Denuvo.
> 
> Crap.



Buy the game. At Rs. 999, its bloody fantastic. Worth every penny. Make sure you meet the minimum requirements, tho. I've played 7 hours and enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

OK just found that this game has fckin microtransactions within game for Kits and stuff. Really disgraceful. Will buy when it gets 75% off. I was actually thinking about buying it on 33% discount, but microtransaction $hit is just too damn much for me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 24, 2016)

This is really lame.

They are charging for 'cheat codes' which games of last decade had for free.


----------



## 007 (Sep 24, 2016)

System Rift - First DLC launch trailer


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 25, 2016)

The micro transitions can be completely avoided in this game. They are prolly there because management put pressure on dev team. I agree it's still a very bad move but I finished the game with surplus in game credits and praxis kits (the things that are sold for real money in game store). This is a good game marred by bad business model.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2016)

Actually the game is too easy. Wish the game was harder.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 25, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Actually the game is too easy. Wish the game was harder.


Human rev was easy too if you went the stealth route. I found this very true to human rev and loved exploring the nooks and crannies of Prague.

The story is the only point where I feel it's terribly lacking I.e. post climax

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Human rev was easy too if you went the stealth route. I found this very true to human rev and loved exploring the nooks and crannies of Prague.
> 
> The story is the only point where I feel it's terribly lacking I.e. post climax
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Easy in the sense like there are way too many items distributed in the level. Every gun at every corner. Every ammo at every corner. I didn't have to improvise at any path. I don't remember HR being this easy. I had to choose between carrying the guns and selling them or leave them for inventory space for other items and save time. They shouldn't have given the option of selling them in the first place like in the first DX or should have given at-least unlimited inventory space to save time. The first DX game was very balanced. There were limited resources so you had to use them wisely. The level design and detail is great though. Beats every other game till now in those regards.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 26, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Easy in the sense like there are way too many items distributed in the level. Every gun at every corner. Every ammo at every corner. I didn't have to improvise at any path. I don't remember HR being this easy. I had to choose between carrying the guns and selling them or leave them for inventory space for other items and save time. They shouldn't have given the option of selling them in the first place like in the first DX or should have given at-least unlimited inventory space to save time. The first DX game was very balanced. There were limited resources so you had to use them wisely. The level design and detail is great though. Beats every other game till now in those regards.


True, I was swimming in credits by mid game. And guns were surplus this time around. But I enjoyed playing it a lot, just like DXHR nonetheless. I never redeemed the preorder bonuses and by end of first act I did not even feel the need to.

Note: I miss the takedown punch sound from DXHR, that had a satisfying crunch to it  Current one is more realistic, but that sound, dang!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The micro transitions can be completely avoided in this game. They are prolly there because management put pressure on dev team. I agree it's still a very bad move but I finished the game with surplus in game credits and praxis kits (the things that are sold for real money in game store). This is a good game marred by bad business model.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


So basically you don't need them ever to properly game right. I was curious as it will change my decision about buying the game. I don't like and support this model, so if it was game breaking thing then I would have avoided the game altogether. Its nice to hear from you that they are totally unnecessary.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> So basically you don't need them ever to properly game right. I was curious as it will change my decision about buying the game. I don't like and support this model, so if it was game breaking thing then I would have avoided the game altogether. Its nice to hear from you that they are totally unnecessary.


Completely unnecessary. As I understand the dev team had to add microtransitions as a last minute change because of pressure from higher mgmt. But Its completely avoidable. On Max difficulty too. In fact I did not even redeem my preorder bonuses, didn't need to and they still sit in my inventory.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapout (Oct 3, 2016)

For the fist few missions the game was hard to sit through, the game wasn't compelling/interesting enough.
Now I'm liking every minute of it.
But as others have said, the game is easy. 
I've only unlocked 2 augmentation(vision and the invisibility one) and the game is relatively easy(total 21 hours of gameplay)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 3, 2016)

zapout said:


> For the fist few missions the game was hard to sit through, the game wasn't compelling/interesting enough.
> Now I'm liking every minute of it.
> But as others have said, the game is easy.
> I've only unlocked 2 augmentation(vision and the invisibility one) and the game is relatively easy(total 21 hours of gameplay)
> ...


Explore everything, hack everything and 40+ hours.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm like 80hrs in and haven't completed the game yet.


----------



## zapout (Oct 9, 2016)

Can I backup the game files?
I read online that it is possible, has anyone tried backup with disc+steam installation?

Wanted to move os and games to ssd I bought.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 9, 2016)

zapout said:


> Can I backup the game files?
> I read online that it is possible, has anyone tried backup with disc+steam installation?
> 
> Wanted to move os and games to ssd I bought.
> ...


Yeah you can simply copy game files. It should work as long as you install it back on your ssd before they release a new update.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapout (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you  [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION]
Will try this and report back

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapout (Oct 13, 2016)

Copy pasting worked.
The game is super smooth now..playing 1080 with high settings.
Before the ssd, it was laggy as hell.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 14, 2016)

The game became smooth after ssd? Weird. Because once the game is loaded to memory before running there are no disk calls unless you are saving data. So ssd should not improve in game experience, it should affect launch time and overall OS navigation smoothness though

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The game became smooth after ssd? Weird. Because once the game is loaded to memory before running there are no disk calls unless you are saving data. So ssd should not improve in game experience, it should affect launch time and overall OS navigation smoothness though
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was wondering too. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## zapout (Oct 14, 2016)

It did somehow..I was getting hang ups to be exact..the game(video) would froze for a second with audio in background.

I suspected my hdd for this...not sure how it is running smoother now.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 15, 2016)

zapout said:


> It did somehow..I was getting hang ups to be exact..the game(video) would froze for a second with audio in background.
> 
> I suspected my hdd for this...not sure how it is running smoother now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Okay, got it, game has an autosave feature so possibly it was trying to autosave when your hdd was unresponsive and game froze. Makes sense now 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 29, 2016)

Finally completed it. Got Pacifist, Foxiest, Tablet Collector on first playthrough 
The level design and detailing was great but the overall game design sucked. Too much resources scattered around level making some designs stupid and easy. Music and story was good enough.

Heavy story spoilers in spoiler:


Spoiler



So Adam Jensen is a tool of the Illuminati to find Janus.
Any idea who Janus could be? I suspect it's Volkard Rand or Bob Page himself or an AI version controlled by one of them. Or could be anything.

Also is that woman in the train at the start of the game sleeping beside Jensen , Delara Auzenne? If that's true then she must be controlling Jensen's memories at will. 
Also that woman with red hair(Madame photographe) keeping an eye on Jensen all the time 

Also suspect that the pilot Elias Chikane is a mole, since he is the only one that knew you were going to GARM and alerted Marchenko. Again in GARM if you choose to contact Miller, Chikane will sound the alarm at GARM.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 16, 2017)

This game has the most easiest single save game-mode in a video-game ever. Got 'I Never Asked for this' achievement on first try


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 25, 2017)

Breach mode is now free to play.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 31, 2017)

There was going to be level set in Bangalore in Human Revolution but was cut.

The Making of Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - How Eidos-Montréal Brought the Deus Ex DNA to 2016 - Making Game


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 9, 2017)

Couldn't find a thread for the original Deus Ex so posting this here:



Call centre scam mastermind who gave girlfriend Rs 2.5-cr Audi held in Mumbai | mumbai news | Hindustan Time


----------



## chimera201 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## chimera201 (Feb 14, 2018)

Elon Musk says Overwatch is amazing but his heart belongs to Deus Ex | PC Gamer


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2018)

The first Deus Ex is a g.o.a.t category game.


----------

